
Net Promoter Score - DanielRibeiro
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2008/11/net-promoter-score-operational-tool-to.html
======
gerad
[http://www.uie.com/brainsparks/2011/12/12/net-promoter-
measu...](http://www.uie.com/brainsparks/2011/12/12/net-promoter-measures-the-
wrong-thing-or-why-i-don’t-like-united-airlines/)

